# ADAC Bike day 2010 (?)



## GaGarmel (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo an alle nordischen Jungs und Mädels 

Weiss jemand schon bescheid ob 2010 wieder ein Bike Day in Lüneburg stattfinden wird ?
Wenn ja, gerne mal das Datum posten 

Grüße


----------



## zarea (17. Februar 2010)

Hi,

Auf dieser Website:
http://www.adac-ortsclub-lueneburg.de/
steht was von 24. und 25. April 2010 "NDM Biketrial /Bikeday Embsen"

Was ist denn das fuer eine Veranstaltung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GaGarmel (18. Februar 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Was ist denn das fuer eine Veranstaltung?



K L I C K !

danke für die website...die kannte ich zwar schon aber trotzdem... 
Vielleicht kann ja noch jemand den Termin bestätigen ?! 

Grüße


----------



## deeptrain (18. Februar 2010)

zarea schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Auf dieser Website:
> http://www.adac-ortsclub-lueneburg.de/
> ...



das is ja äusserst ungünstig da an den tag auch ein rennen im harz ist  und 1 woche vorm bike festival in riva


----------



## mucho (22. Februar 2010)

bisher ist das cross-country rennen nicht geplant.
ward ihr letztes jahr dabei?


----------



## Catsoft (23. Februar 2010)

Moin!

Ich werde mich wohl eh mit der RTF in Harburg auf Riva vorbereiten... Für die Extrema brauche ich nach diesem Winter jede Meile 

Robert


----------



## John Rico (23. Februar 2010)

mucho schrieb:


> bisher ist das cross-country rennen nicht geplant.
> ward ihr letztes jahr dabei?



Ich war dabei und es hat viel Spaß gemacht! War wirklich erstaunt, was der Veranstalter für eine Strecke aus dem Nichts gezaubert hat.

Falls der RSC oder der ADAC hier mitlesen:
Bitte macht wieder ein CC Rennen, abgesehen von den unfähigen Zeitnehmern (für die der Veranstalter aber nichts kann) war es ein schönes Rennen mit einem gut gemachten "Drumherum". Und endlich mal wieder ein zweites Rennen neben Buchholz für die Leute aus dem Norden, die nicht gleich in den Harz oder weiter fahren wollen!


----------



## GaGarmel (24. Februar 2010)

mucho schrieb:


> bisher ist das cross-country rennen nicht geplant.
> ward ihr letztes jahr dabei?



Ich war noch nicht dabei....
Mich würde aber vor allem intressieren ob der (Mini-)Downhill stattfindet ?


----------



## mucho (2. März 2010)

wenn es wieder einen bikeday gibt dann auch mit dem downhill-rennen!


----------



## GaGarmel (3. März 2010)

Und wann erfährt man ob es einen gibt, bzw. wann er stattfindet ?

Cheers


----------



## kettenteufel (3. März 2010)

Das CC Rennen letztes Jahr wahr der Hammer
Sehr geile Strecke
Hoffe 2010 gibt es wieder eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wernersen (6. März 2010)

Moin,
es gibt auch dieses Jahr einen Bikeday in Lüneburg.
Die zugehörige Website bikeday-lueneburg.de ist gerade im entstehen.

Aber leider müssen wir die CC-Fraktion dieses Jahr enttäuschen.
Der Schwerpunkt liegt in 2010 beim Fahrrad-Trial.
An zwei Tagen finden der: 
1. und 2. Lauf Norddeutsche Trial Meisterschaft 2010 (NDM) 
1. und 2. Lauf Norddeutsche Mannschaftstrialmeisterschaft 2010 
1. und 2. Lauf Norddeutscher Fahrradtrial Cup 2010 (NDFC) 
statt.
Am ersten Tag (Samstag 24.04.2010) gibt es noch einen Dirt-Contest.
Aufgrund der erwarteten grösseren Anzahl von Startern beim Trial gibt es leider keine Möglichkeit parallel CC- und Downhill-Rennen durchzuführen.

Wer hochklassiges Trial sehen will ist natürlich gerne als Zuschauer willkommen. Es werden internationale Spitzenfahrer erwartet, die die NDM als Vorbereitung für die danach beginnende Worldcup-Saison nutzen.

In den Hobbyklassen des NDFC kann jeder (auch mit einem "normalen" MTB) starten.

Grüsse
Werner


----------



## John Rico (6. März 2010)

wernersen schrieb:


> Aufgrund der erwarteten grösseren Anzahl von Startern beim Trial gibt es leider keine Möglichkeit parallel CC- und Downhill-Rennen durchzuführen.



Schade!

Nach dem positiven Feedback vom letzten Jahr wäre das für Lüneburg sicher *die* Chance gewesen, neben Buchholz ein weiteres Event für die breite Masse zu etablieren.
Die Trialer bieten sicher eine interessante Show, aber für die vielen aktiven Sportler aus dem Umfeld ist diese Entscheidung eine Enttäuschung.


----------



## Tracer (7. März 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Schade!
> 
> Nach dem positiven Feedback vom letzten Jahr wäre das für Lüneburg sicher *die* Chance gewesen, neben Buchholz ein weiteres Event für die breite Masse zu etablieren.
> Die Trialer bieten sicher eine interessante Show, aber für die vielen aktiven Sportler aus dem Umfeld ist diese Entscheidung eine Enttäuschung.



sven, du sprichst mir aus der seele!
willy


----------



## Pomes (7. März 2010)

wernersen schrieb:


> Moin,
> es gibt auch dieses Jahr einen Bikeday in Lüneburg.
> Die zugehörige Website bikeday-lueneburg.de ist gerade im entstehen.
> 
> ...






moin ,

bin am Besagten Wochenende leider in NewYork

Hast du bitte weitere infos für mich über die  Norddeutsche Trial Meisterschaft 2010 und dem Norddeutscher Fahrradtrial Cup 2010

ich würde gerne mal wieder etwas Hobymäßig Fahren ...

bin aber schon 29 und habe keinen Verein Und Lizenz

Danke


----------



## wernersen (8. März 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> sven, du sprichst mir aus der seele!
> willy


Moin,
und den Veranstaltern tut es in der Seele weh, daß wir dieses Jahr so wenig Mountainbike-Wettbewerbe auf dem Bikeday haben.
Aber leider sind unsere Resourcen begrenzt. Es ist immer eine Menge Arbeit, die die Helfer in ihrer Freizeit zur Vorbereitung leisten. 
Die NDM in Lüneburg war für 2010 schon gesetzt. Leider hat es Probleme gegeben einen Termin im Sommer zu finden. Und zwei Termine kurz hintereinander sind nicht machbar.

Grüsse
Werner


----------



## wernersen (8. März 2010)

Pomes schrieb:


> Hast du bitte weitere infos für mich über die  Norddeutsche Trial Meisterschaft 2010 und dem Norddeutscher Fahrradtrial Cup 2010
> 
> ich würde gerne mal wieder etwas Hobymäßig Fahren ...
> 
> bin aber schon 29 und habe keinen Verein Und Lizenz



Moin,
diverse Infos zu NDM und NDFC gibt es im Trialforum. Die Ausschreibungen selber sind auf der Bikeday Lüneburg Seite zu finden.

Der NDFC ist lizenzfrei und für Hobbytrialer wie Dich gedacht. Es wird in den selben Sektionen wie die NDM gefahren. Es gibt jedoch eine eigene Wertung und die Spur kann nach Können nicht nach Alter gewählt werden.

Du bist auch gerne zum Training beim OC-Lüneburg eingeladen. Nachdem wir jetzt die Halle fürs Wintertraining (noachmal vielen Dank an den Luftsportverein Lüneburg !!!) geräumt haben, wird wieder im Gelände trainiert.
Jeden Samstag ab 14:00 Uhr.
Die Anfahrt zum Gelände auf dem FSZ ist auch auf der Bikeday Lüneburg Seite zu finden.

Grüsse
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GaGarmel (8. März 2010)

Morgen,
tja sehr schade dass kein DH Rennen mehr stattfindet, aber trotzdem danke dass sich jemand gemeldet hat und das wenigstens bekannt gegeben hat...
Trial finde ich zwar intressant, jedoch werde ich trotzdem nicht zusehen können weil ich dann nämlich meine Fuß-OP in diesen zeitraum legen werde...
Viel Spaß und Keep the Rubber side down....

Cheers


----------



## Pomes (8. März 2010)

wernersen schrieb:


> Moin,
> diverse Infos zu NDM und NDFC gibt es im Trialforum. Die Ausschreibungen selber sind auf der Bikeday Lüneburg Seite zu finden.
> 
> Der NDFC ist lizenzfrei und für Hobbytrialer wie Dich gedacht. Es wird in den selben Sektionen wie die NDM gefahren. Es gibt jedoch eine eigene Wertung und die Spur kann nach Können nicht nach Alter gewählt werden.
> ...



In Welchem Trial Forum ?? 

Breuchte Termine und Austragungsorte ob Nord oder Süd komme  aus der Kassler Gegend !


----------



## wernersen (8. März 2010)

Pomes schrieb:


> In Welchem Trial Forum ??
> 
> Breuchte Termine und Austragungsorte ob Nord oder Süd komme  aus der Kassler Gegend !



In diesem Trial Forum.

 Wenn Du aus der Kasseler Gegend kommst, kannst Du auch als Hobbytrialer beim Hessencup mitfahren.
Alle Infos und Termine gibt es bei Bikes in Motion aus Melsungen.

Grüsse
Werner

PS: Kassel Melsungen ist ein Katzensprung und dort gibt es die Europameisterschaft Anfang Juli. Dort kannst Du fast die gesamt Welt-Elite live sehen.


----------



## John Rico (11. März 2010)

wernersen schrieb:


> Moin,
> und den Veranstaltern tut es in der Seele weh, daß wir dieses Jahr so wenig Mountainbike-Wettbewerbe auf dem Bikeday haben.
> Aber leider sind unsere Resourcen begrenzt. Es ist immer eine Menge Arbeit, die die Helfer in ihrer Freizeit zur Vorbereitung leisten.
> Die NDM in Lüneburg war für 2010 schon gesetzt. Leider hat es Probleme gegeben einen Termin im Sommer zu finden. Und zwei Termine kurz hintereinander sind nicht machbar.
> ...



Das kann ich verstehen, es ist sicher mehr Arbeit, so eine Veranstaltung zu organisieren, als die meisten sich hier vorstellen.

Es ist einfach nur schade, nachdem letztes Jahr wirklich Spaß auf mehr gemacht hat. Und gerade auch für euch als Veranstalter wäre es nach so einem Feedback sicher die Chance gewesen, einen Bikeday mit diversen Rennen und ausreichend Fahrern zu etablieren (was hier im Norden sicher nicht leicht ist!). Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Veranstalter 2011 wieder andere Prioritäten haben und sich dann noch genug Leute an den Bikeday von 2009 erinnern werden.

Gruß
Sven


----------

